# Regenjacke



## sommerfrische (6. Juni 2016)

Aus gegebenem Anlass ... könnt ihr mir eine Regenjacke empfehlen? Die Kriterien sind ja eigentlich immer dieselben: atmungsaktiv, nicht zu schwer, natürlich sollte die Jacke eine Weile trocken halten. Wichtig wäre mir noch, dass das Material stabil genug ist, dass es auch einen AX-Rucksack aushält.


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juni 2016)

ich finde, die schönsten und besten Regenjacken hat Norrona - auch die Hosen sind genial  (für @Bettina)
Leider verdammt teuer 

Ansonsten Gore Bike Wear AlpX, Löffler Colibri - aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

Nachdem meine Gore AlpX Jacke für fast 200 Teuro nach 2 Jahren ihren Geist aufgegeben hat und am Rücken einfach nicht mehr dicht halten wollte, bin ich jetzt bei billigeren Produkten gelandet.
Aktuell eine Vaude Drop. Genauso atmungsaktiv wie die teure Gore Jacke (also eigentlich einfach nicht atmungsaktiv*), und hält jetzt auch schon 1,5 Jahre, obwohl der Stoff keinen besonders strapazierfähigen Eindruck macht. Die 2 Jahre wird sie jetzt auch noch voll kriegen, und dann ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zur Gore Jacke schonmal dreimal so gut.
Wenn ich dann noch davon ausgehe, dass ich mir bei einem Sturz sowieso jede Jacke zerfetzen würde, egal wie billig oder teuer, bin ich irgendwie von dem Konzept "teure Klamotten fürs Mountainbiken" nicht mehr so wirklich überzeugt 

(*) ich weiß nicht wo der Mythos von atmungsaktiver Membrankleidung her kommt, ich konnte ihn noch nicht nachvollziehen. Auch teure GoreTex Bekleidung fühlt sich für mich einfach nur an wie eine Plastiktüte, und irgendwann gare ich in meinem eigenen Saft. Klar gibt es auch ganz grottenschlechtes Plastikzeug wo das noch viel schneller passiert (Aldi Kram z.B.), aber für mein Gefühl schenken sich die Membran-Stoffe der etablierten Hersteller (Mavic, Vaude, Gore, Endura, wie sie alle heißen) in Sachen "Plastiktütengefühl" recht wenig.


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juni 2016)

Danke euch beiden, die schaue ich mir an. Dass man auch in 'atmungsaktiven' Jacken schwitzt, ist klar. Aber Qualitätsunterschiede sind schon spürbar - und machen ggf den Unterschied aus zwischen 'trotzdem Spaß haben' oder sich fühlen wie nasser Hund...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2016)

gebe scylla völlig Recht! Ich hab die Gore AlpX Jacke auch, schon seit ein paar Jahren, die tut zwar wunderbar ihren Dienst, ist auch immer noch dicht, aber ich würde das Geld dafür nicht mehr ausgeben. Man schwitzt wie bescheuert in der Jacke, was aber sehr von der Außentemperatur abhängt. Bei warmen Temperaturen funktioniert der Ausgleich einfach nicht. Was ich an der Gore Jacke aber sehr mag ist die Kapuze die man unter dem Helm trägt. Da tropft nix in den Nacken 

Ich bin derzeit eher nach einer Regenjacke die wirklich nur für den Notfall ist und megaklein zu verstauen! Die man auch beim Rennradeln mal mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2016)

ich würde darauf achten dass die Jacke innen angenehm beschichtet ist. ALso keine reine Plastikschickt, sondern ein Netz, oder Stoff oder aufgeraut... dann klebt es nicht so eklig an der Haut


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Juni 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gebe scylla völlig Recht! Ich hab die Gore AlpX Jacke auch, schon seit ein paar Jahren, die tut zwar wunderbar ihren Dienst, ist auch immer noch dicht, aber ich würde das Geld dafür nicht mehr ausgeben. Man schwitzt wie bescheuert in der Jacke, was aber sehr von der Außentemperatur abhängt. Bei warmen Temperaturen funktioniert der Ausgleich einfach nicht. Was ich an der Gore Jacke aber sehr mag ist die Kapuze die man unter dem Helm trägt. Da tropft nix in den Nacken
> 
> Ich bin derzeit eher nach einer Regenjacke die wirklich nur für den Notfall ist und megaklein zu verstauen! Die man auch beim Rennradeln mal mitnehmen kann.



Ja genau, die Vorraussetzung ist: So mindestens 20°C Temperaturunterschied müssen es sein , sonst funktioniert keine Jacke, Hose ... 
... und wer sonst stark schwitzt tut das mit jacke eben auch ...


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich würde darauf achten dass die Jacke innen angenehm beschichtet ist. ALso keine reine Plastikschickt, sondern ein Netz, oder Stoff oder aufgeraut... dann klebt es nicht so eklig an der Haut



Das ist halt leider ein kleiner Interessenskonflikt mit dem Thema "klein und leicht". Wirklich angenehm tragen sich nur Jacken, die innen ein zusätzliches Netzfutter haben. Was dann halt wieder beim Volumen und beim Gewicht zu Buche schlägt.
Ich nehm lieber eine möglichst kleine Regenjacke, die auf solche Gimmicks verzichtet, und zieh dann halt im Notfall meine Armlinge drunter (sind eh im Rucksack), wenn die Plastikschicht mir zu eklig wird.


----------



## Bettina (7. Juni 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> den Unterschied aus zwischen 'trotzdem Spaß haben' oder sich fühlen wie nasser Hund...


Ich habe seit einigen Jahren eine gore bike wear rennradler - jacke,  goretex active ist die Membran.  Ich kann darin entspannt bei 12-18 grad im Regen fahren mit kurzem Shirt  drunter oder mit langarm Unterhemd bei knapp über 0 grad. Es ist warm,  je wärmer draußen desto schwitzig,  aber nicht unangenehm.  Am sehr langen Aermel  ist ein Reißverschluss zum Lüften  und es gibt Neoprenstulpen  für warme Hände.  Ich finde die topp und würde sie wieder kaufen.  Es fehlt nur eine Tasche,  wenigstens eine... Ach ja, ich  gehöre zu den Vielschwitzern .


----------



## Aninaj (7. Juni 2016)

Ich hab auch ne Gore Jacke, kann aber grad nicht rausfinden, welches Modell das genau ist. Aber ich hab sie mal günstig bei ebay geschossen und finde die echt ganz gut. Besser als meine alte Regenjacke vom Decathlon. Ich finde schon, dass es vom Komfort einen Unterschied macht, ob's hochwertig oder ganz billig ist. Ob es aber zwischen hochwertig und ganz teuer dann noch einen Unterschied gibt, kann ich nicht sagen, denke aber auch, dass der nicht mehr so groß sein wird, dass er den Preisunterschied noch rechtfertigt.

Gehöre auch zu den Extremschwitzern und bleibe unter der Jacke natürlich nicht trocken, aber das Klima ist deutlich angenehmer als im Regen fahren oder unter einer Plastiktüte zu stecken und das ist doch auch schon was wert.


----------



## sommerfrische (7. Juni 2016)

Dann werde ich mich mal ans Anprobieren machen, tendiere aber zu den stabileren Varianten. Rennrad fahre ich eh nur bei wirklich sicheren Wetterverhältnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. Juni 2016)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gebe scylla völlig Recht! Ich hab die Gore AlpX Jacke auch, schon seit ein paar Jahren, die tut zwar wunderbar ihren Dienst, ist auch immer noch dicht, aber ich würde das Geld dafür nicht mehr ausgeben. Man schwitzt wie bescheuert in der Jacke, was aber sehr von der Außentemperatur abhängt. Bei warmen Temperaturen funktioniert der Ausgleich einfach nicht. Was ich an der Gore Jacke aber sehr mag ist die Kapuze die man unter dem Helm trägt. Da tropft nix in den Nacken
> 
> Ich bin derzeit eher nach einer Regenjacke die wirklich nur für den Notfall ist und megaklein zu verstauen! Die man auch beim Rennradeln mal mitnehmen kann.



da kannste die von Vaude nehmen, skyfly 185g .... die habe ich auch und ziehe sie nur ungerne an, denn das Plastikgefühl ist deutlich grösser als bei Gore, aber klein zu verpacken und passt in die Trikot Tasche. Noch kleiner und leichter ist die Norrona Dri ist nur ein dünner Fetzen aber sauteuer. Der Globetrotter hat sie ...

Ich fahre ja wirklich fast das ganze Jahr hindurch mit dem Rad in die Firma, scheue keinen Regen, aber mir ists noch nie in den Nacken mit der Gore und hohem Kragen gelaufen, eine Kapuze unter den Helm stulpen käme nie in Frage, ich will die Ohren frei haben und mich gescheit wenden können. die liegt immer noch ungenutzt im Schrank, könnte man ankletten.  ... ich habe einen Helmübetzieher der bescheuert ausschaut aber seinen Dienst tut, für den AlpX eine Duschhaube 

So unterschiedlich sind eben Meinungen und Erfahrungen immer wieder interessant 
... glaube bin auch eher ein Wenigschwitzer


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2016)

Zwecks Passform, Kombination mit anderen Kleidungsstücken und Einsatzzwecken in den Bergen hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren über 10 Jacken zuschicken lassen und die hat mich überzeugt

http://www.shop-bergans.de/outdoor-...l-jacke/bergans-helium-lady-jacket-damen.html

da kann ich mit den Unterarmreisverschlüssen wieder etwas Ausgleich schaffen. Bin ne Starkschwitzerin.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juni 2016)

Mittlerweile war ich unterwegs. Das Angebot, das mir passt und gefällt (für Männermodelle bin ich zu klein - Quietschrosa ist nicht meine Farbe), ist leider sehr übersichtlich.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Endura?


----------



## Bettina (15. Juni 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Endura?


Nur indirekt, sollen gut sein 
Wie lange hält eigentlich eine Goretex Paclite? Meine ist jetzt ein paar Jahre alt und irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, ich werde nass. Nicht nur vom Schweiß


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wie lange hält eigentlich eine Goretex Paclite? Meine ist jetzt ein paar Jahre alt und irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, ich werde nass. Nicht nur vom Schweiß



Wie oben geschrieben: meine Alp-X (hatte auch den Beinamen Paclite) hat ca 2 Jahre gehalten, dann wurde ich auch nass, und auch nicht nur vom Schweiß.


----------



## mfux (15. Juni 2016)

Sicher? Duschtest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Sicher? Duschtest?



meinst du mich? 
ja, sicher.


----------



## Mario8 (15. Juni 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass ... könnt ihr mir eine Regenjacke empfehlen? Die Kriterien sind ja eigentlich immer dieselben: atmungsaktiv, nicht zu schwer, natürlich sollte die Jacke eine Weile trocken halten. Wichtig wäre mir noch, dass das Material stabil genug ist, dass es auch einen AX-Rucksack aushält.


Die meisten Membranjacken-Fahrer/innen werden das Problem kennen. Wenn ich das Prinzip "Membranjacke" (Wasserdampf geht nach aussen durch, Wassertropfen werden nach innen blockiert) richtig verstanden habe, ist der Wunsch nicht erfüllbar (innen trocken, trotz hoher Anstrengungen und Regen):
Die Wasserdampfabgabe ist bei kühler, trockener Umgebung am höchsten und am geringsten bei Regen(!), hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit, hoher Temperatur, fehlender Imprägnierung des Aussenstoffes, verschmutzter Membran. Trotzdem sind Membranjacken sinnvoll, aber jetzt die Empfehlung, gerade bei Regen, weil dort die Wasserdampfabgabe der Membran sinkt:
- Schweissproduktion reduzieren (d.h. Belastung).
- Kühl darunter anziehen (Erkältungsrisiko!)
Bei trockenem Wetter dampfen sie zwar besser ab, aber sie sollten trotzdem ausgezogen werden.
Paßt das zu den verschiedenen Erfahrungen?


----------



## VF1 (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das durch Zufall gelesen. Ich hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt, da ich mich als Mann hier melde.

Hier mein Tipp:

https://www.platzangst.com/

Kann ich empfehlen. Die Qualität ist super, und der Service sowie Kontakt ebenfalls.



LG Volker


----------



## mtbbee (15. Juni 2016)

hier gings um Regenjacken und da hat PA nicht wirklich was zu bieten, und das angeblich atmungsaktive Zeugs ist nicht wirklich atmungsaktiv - ist aber recht günstig das gesamte Sortiment 
egal was ich von Platzangst habe: kurzer Weg zur Arbeit, naja, aber mehr eben auch nicht - die Smily Shorts habe ich - , ne Jacke, ne lange Hose, daher meine Empfehlung: lieber etwas mehr Geld ausgeben wenn man was Gescheites haben mag.
Das Langarmtrikot mag ich allerdings, aber eher weils mein erstes Freeride Trikot ist  

Endura: hier ein Blog Bericht von BC: https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/03/im-test-endura-mt500-34-spray-pants-und-mt500-jacket/
Allerdings gibts bei denen auch gerade die Gore Element (in schwarz) im Angebot.


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank Euch allen!
Es ist diese hier geworden:

http://www.bikeradar.com/women/gear...eview-endura-womens-singletrack-jacket-50138/

Es ist ein Kompromiss in vieler Hinsicht, aber nach dem, was Ihr geschrieben habt, wollte ich mir keine 200-Euro-plus-Jacke leisten. Diese wirkt einigermaßen stabil, bringt 329g auf die Briefwaage, sie hat einen guten Schnitt (Arme, langer  Rücken, nicht zu weit), außerdem passt und gefällt sie mir (habe sie in Rot). 
Die Reißverschlüsse der Taschen sind nicht wasserdicht - damit kann ich leben. Größtes Manko ist der nichtverschweißte, aber großzügig mit demselben Material, aus dem die Jacke besteht,  hinterlegte Reißverschluss. Wie der sich macht, muss ich ausprobieren. 

Meine Erfahrung vom AX letztes Jahr ist eh die, dass es bei stundenlangem Dauerregen irgendwann wurscht ist. Für alles andere reicht sie hoffentlich. Und eigentlich bin ich sowieso Schönwetterfahrerin


----------



## Bettina (15. Juni 2016)

mfux schrieb:


> Sicher? Duschtest?


Ich habe jetzt 5 Minuten unter der kalten Dusche gestanden, da war sie dicht. Dann liegt es wohl an dem geringen Gefälle Aussentemperatur/Innentemperatur


----------

